# Capture Screenshot in Media Player Classic (With Subs)



## hjpotter92 (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to get screen-shots in my Media Player Classic. Here are the settings I am using:

*i.imgur.com/PDiji.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rY7iV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CfGhp.jpg

I read the info here( Screenshots - BakaBT Wiki ), and added DirectVobSub in my external filter. But I couldn't/wouldn't _Make sure that FFDShow Video Decoder's subtitle option is not enabled_.

I think I've to edit it in my ffdshow settings, but thought of having your comments before I crash something.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 11, 2012)

according to that wiki...you have to use gimp/photoshop to edit the aspect ratio and size of final output image..instead use *alt+printscr* to take screenshot of active window and just get you jpeg pic from paint by pasting it there and saving it.Will save lot of time.

Or else if you want to extract a particular time specific frame from a video clip then:
1.FrameExtractor
2.*www.dvdvideosoft.com/download/FreeVideoToJPGConverter.exe


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> according to that wiki...you have to use gimp/photoshop to edit the aspect ratio and size of final output image..instead use *alt+printscr* to take screenshot of active window and just get you jpeg pic from paint by pasting it there and saving it.Will save lot of time.
> 
> Or else if you want to extract a particular time specific frame from a video clip then:
> 1.FrameExtractor
> 2.*www.dvdvideosoft.com/download/FreeVideoToJPGConverter.exe


I am as of now using IrfanView for the job. It gives me fine results. But I want to include those subs in thumbnails too(If Possible). Also, I normally keep *F11* as my IrfanView shortcut key for screen capture and mostly watch stuff while laying down.

In MPC, I have the key *I*. I normally switch b/w MPC and the server I am running on my system a lot time to time. So, I needed the solution in the player, instead of external softwares.


----------

